# Harvey Steel



## Iansteel38 (Mar 25, 2009)

Harvey Steel RIP

Well I never thought it would happen. My Dog Harvey has been put to sleep.

Two days before Christmas Harvey was diagnosed as having Lymphoma. We were told that it was very aggressive and advanced. We were advised to put him on a course of Chaemo which we did, we agreed that he would never suffer which he didn't.

The Friday before last he had a slight problem with his breathing so we took him the vets where we made a very difficult decision to have him put to sleep.

The following is dedicated to my Boy:

YouTube - Harvey Steel

Please enjoy he was a lovely Dog and meant the earth to me and my family. The Take That song fits the bill nicely.

Ian


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am so sorry about harvey, i just watched the video and he is gorgeous and can see he will me missed dearly every minute of every day. 

It is so sad to hear such a lovely dog having this happen to him but he will be running free in rainbow bridge im certain. xxx


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Couldnt view your You Tube cause its banned here but so sorry to hear about your sad loss....take care.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww RIP Harvey 

What a beautiful collie he was, he had a lovely big bushy tail on some of those pics! I like the big fluffy collies lol

Run free Harvey xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I just watched your video...what a beautiful dog. Im so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P HARVEY XXXX


----------



## katrina (Jan 10, 2009)

so sorry for your loss its one of the worse thing we as a owner has to decided 

rip


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, he was lovely sleep well


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just cannot watch your video at the moment. Still feeling a bit raw over losing my own dog and my little cat this year.

My thoughts are with you however, at this sad time x


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 
The video is a lovely way to remember Harvey. He was such dapper boy in those specs! 
RIP Harvey x


----------



## Joy Ann (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your baby. There aren't any words that I can think of to comfort you other than there are wonderful, caring people here who will listen to you, and cry with you.


----------



## soxy (Mar 26, 2009)

It's the hardest decision to ever have to make, I know, i went through it myself a week ago. So sory to hear of your lose.

Take care xxxx :sad:


----------

